# Gold Fish on murder row



## BrokeNewbie (Mar 21, 2012)

So I just finished cycling my tank last weekend and my son was so excited to finally get some fish in the tank. 4 days ago my 3 year old and I went to the fish gallery to see what kind of fish we wanted, we ended up getting a Neon Tetra, a 1 1/2 inch Shubunkin Gold Fish and a young 1 inch Plecostomus. Tonight, 4 days after purchase, during the nightly feeding my Gold Fish attacked and killed the Pleco. My question is, are gold fish normally violent like that? Should I try another Pleco?

My 3 year old son asked me "Why are our fish killing eachother?", he was also wondering why the gold fish isn't in timeout. Haha 

Any ideas on what kind of algae eater would get along with my murderous gold fish would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

First off what size of tank? Are you sure that the goldie killed the pleco? as that isn't normal.
1 Goldfish alone needs a minimum of 15 gal, and that is for a fancy goldfish. A comet needs a lot more room. A neon is a tropical fish and doesn't need to be in the same tank as they require warmer water than a goldfish, and need to be in a school of at least 5. Most plecos sold in places like petsmart and petco are usually commons and shouldn't be allowed to be sold as they will get 24 inches long.

Have you tested for ammonia since putting the fish in the tank? Have you done any water changes? Plecos and goldfish are very messy fish and in a small tank will need water changes every couple of days.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

The goldfish would be expected to eat the neon (in a few months), not kill the pleco. He/she may have picked at the pleco, but it's an armoured catfish - a goldie can't kill it. It died.
Change petstores. Any store that would let a new hobbyist setting up a tank for a kid walk out with that mix should be ashamed of itself.


----------



## BrokeNewbie (Mar 21, 2012)

I have a 15 gallon tank, cycled properly and all levels are right on point, I do a 20 percent water change every 5-7 days. The gold fish actually started attacking the Pleco during feeding time. The Pleco was less than an inch long and was white. I just got these first few fish to make sure they would live in the tank without dying right away before I spent more money on other fish. I got them at a place called Fish Gallery and Aquarium Supply, they are a little bit more knowledgeable than the dorks at Petsmart, But I see what you're saying about the Tetra and gold fish mix. It's hard to tell my son no. lol What would be the max limit for Shubunkin Gold Fish in a 15 gal and an algae eater of some sort?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Actually not much more, both are messy fish, I would leave out the algae eater and get maybe 3 or 4 whiteclouds as they take the same parameters


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats past the max.Goldies need alot of room,they get huge!

30 gallons per fancy and ten gallons for each additional.Shubunkins are really pond fishes so my suggestion is to either go bigger,get a pond or take him back and get smaller fish compatible with the neon,like other neons.


----------



## BrokeNewbie (Mar 21, 2012)

I have an incomplete 30 gal set up that is missing a filter system and a heater. I think I will get goin on that one and just see how the Tetra and Shubunkin get along in the 10 gal until I'm able to cycle the 30 gal. Thank you all for the input!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Is the tank a 10 gal or 15 gal?


----------



## BrokeNewbie (Mar 21, 2012)

15 gal, sorry I'm posting from my phone.


----------



## nanabmcd (Apr 26, 2012)

Was the goldfish eating the food you intended to feed it? If it had not been eating for a long time because of some problem with the food it may have attempted to eat the pleco in order to survive. Generally goldfish are not violent like that. How big is the goldfish? If it is much larger than the pleco it would be more likely to eat it for food. Also, as people said above, the tank size may have had something to do with it.


----------



## BrokeNewbie (Mar 21, 2012)

The gold fish is about an in and a half long and about an inch in diameter. The Pleco was very young and about an inch long. The gold fish was eating normally and the Pleco was minding his own business on the side of the tank. About a minute after I fed the fish the gold fish started attacking the pleco, bit off its top fin and took a small chunk out of its neck. I've never seen a gold fish so violent like that.


----------



## Tiari (Apr 25, 2012)

Shubunkins need a tank of 30 gallons +
Neons need to be in a school of 5 or more
Pleco's have no business in a new tank that is just recently cycled, but one that is well established for several months. they also need HUGE tanks.

Shubunkins are cold water fish, the neon's and pleco are tropical, these fish are not compatable.

Now, that being said, goldfish are "pickers", they will pick on fins of other fish, feelers on snails, and try to eat anything smaller than them. If your pleco was smaller than the goldfish, that would answer your question. It likely goes after the neon, but the neon is too fast and nimble. The goldfish likely picked on the pleco to death, that's what they do.

Before you consider purchasing more fish for your tank, you have to decide if you want a tropical tank, or cold water, you can't have both. Goldfish should always be in a goldfish only tank, however, goldfish require huge tanks. The showcase of that cute goldie in a bowl is a myth and inhumane.

I know your mistakes are innocent, and shame on your fish store for not telling you incompatable these fish are!


----------



## BrokeNewbie (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you for the info. I actually just got my 30 gal tank set up today and I'm going to start the cycle tomorrow on it. I figured I can transfer the goldie to the 30 gal once its cycle is done. I was planning on having the 15 gal for tropical fish for my kids. I'm extremely new to aquariums and have little to no knowledge of aquarium fish. I plan on getting a much bigger set up after I feel I'm knowledgeable enough to maintain the 15 and 30 gal set ups. Im still new to the hobbie and I appreciate all the info ya'll provide.


----------



## Tiari (Apr 25, 2012)

Excellent! Its so frustrating when you start out and are given bad advice from the get go! Good to see you are making plans to move the goldie, you will be SO happy that you did. Goldfish are wonderful, if, kept in the right conditions. You won't need a heater for him, but good filtration and lots of aeration will keep him happy. A beautiful thing to do with a goldfish set up is an aeration wand that runs on the length of the bottom of the tank, making a "wall" of bubbles going up. Don't bother with caves, and "houses" for decoration, goldfish grow, and often can get "stuck" in those. Tall plants they can weave around tend to work best.

If the 15 gallon is for the Kids, and since you already have a neon, perhaps a school of 5-7 neon, and maybe 5 harlequin rosebara. These are both peaceful schooling fish, and have interesting behaviors. Another option is all male or all female guppies, but don't house male and female together or you will have a tank of 8 trillion guppies before you know it!

Mystery Snails (apple snails) are also completely fascinating, but get only one if you do, just to make sure you don't end up with breeding going on and hundreds of baby snails.

Corydoras are also great and can be added later once the tank has been established a few months. They are peaceful peppy and lively bottom feeders, and should be kept in a group of 3-5.

Keep the population of what you choose low to what any fish store tells you you can cram into the tank, you will be much the happier for it! A lightly or medium stocked tank is so much easier to maintain, and keeps the fish much healthier!

If it helps for reference, I have a 20 gallon community (just one of many tanks!) which is stocked with: 5 Harlequin Rosebara, 4 male fancy guppies, two apple snails (no breeding yet, check for eggs like mad to get rid of them!), one african dwarf frog, and 2 otto-cats. We lost one otto-cat and need to get one more as they do better in groups. This is a lively and colorful tank, that everyone (especially the kids) love to watch!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi! I started off in a situation not unlike your own. two fair won goldies and 5 tetras in a 5 gal  It sucks that petstores and fish stores dont give good info, but more important is that you are trying to right their wrongs. Good luck, we're all here to help!


----------

